# Bantams for my kids?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

My wife and I would like to get some bantams for our kiddos. Is there a good breed to start off with? Are they friendly? Do they have any different needs? Will they mix well with my other chickens? Are they good for kids? And where should I get them? I have seen some hatching eggs. Should I go that way? It's a lot of Qs so any help I thank you for! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have 3 bantam chickens. a silkie a sussex and a clydach clocker (welsh). great birds and very friendly. there needs are the same as a normal chicken.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I have silkies, and had bantam Easter Eggers. Lovely little birds! My silkies don't free-range with the others unless I'm outside because they are not the most attentive to their surroundings (due to the fluff around their eyes) and the fact that they can't fly, and their running speeds aren't that great either. My EE bantams were great free rangers.

Both are extremely friendly, but the silkies are just the best little pets. I bought them for my 6 y/o daughter so she has her own chickens to take care of and I have not been disappointed.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

We have a "cuddle coop" for the kids. We have quite the mix of 4 silkies, 4 showgirls, 2 cochin/silkie mixes, 1 tolbunt polish and 1 wild mix bantam. Although the polish isn't a bantam, she just "fit". My kids TOTALLY love it! They work as great therapy birds for our Autistic son!


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

How much should I pay for a silkie? And is there a hatchery I should go to for good line of silkies? Or some I may want to stay away from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I think it kinda depends on what your after. If you are after show quality, you may have to find a breeder and I'd stay away from hatcheries. But if you are after pet quality, then you have a lot of options and hatcheries are fine.

For kids, I think pet quality is fine unless you want the said kids showing poultry.

My pet chicken offer sexed bantams and you can get small quantities


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, our bantam collection (LOL) started out with answering an add on our local online livestock group for ONE silkie roo.. we got there and she said if we bought 1, she would give us the 2nd and 3rd for free if we wanted them. So.. we ended up paying $10 for 3 "roosters" that were 4 months old. Well, 2 grew and crowed.. one laid an egg! None of the 3 were "socialized" but within 2 weeks we had all 3 were far more loving and friendly than even our large fowl chicks we had raised! These three came from SQ parents but she ended up with far more roosters than she could sell and knew we would give them a loving home. Our little girl now has a hatch of her own following her around! That is one thing many don't like about silkies, they go broody often! They will try to hatch a rock if they have to! 
If I was to do it again, I prob wouldn't start with new chicks. We have lost one baby to a vaulted skull and that was hard with kids! They are also VERY hard to sex until they are older.. although our 2 roos and pullet have always been best friends, it's def not "ideal" lol.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks every one. Now it's time to start looking! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I think the best option of all would be to find a local breeder and tell them you are after pet quality. It would be a started pullet that the breeder and cost less.

Most I know would sit and wait on silkies for a couple months after they hatch because they are hard to see potential in until they are older

Yes it is very hard to sex bantams and there is only one hatchery that I know of that does it (Mypetchicken.com). Bantams are slightly harder because of size in a lot of aspects.

Also , remember silkies can't fly very well but they can hop. Make sure you have ladders for them in the coop design. My cousin loves silkies.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

It is a rough time of the year for most hatcheries. I believe even mypetchicken (a middle man, not hatchery) is out. Where are you? You might even find a breeder on here! Maybe if your state has it's own thread or even in the classified section with an ISO. I know if you are closer to me I would love to hatch you some of ours... I know I can't be the only one who breeds for temperament.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I am in AZ. I haven't really found any thing in AZ. I am sure there is. I just don't really know where to look. Lol.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

b_elms said:


> I am in AZ. I haven't really found any thing in AZ. I am sure there is. I just don't really know where to look. Lol..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


If you're on fb, look for local poultry groups. You can learn a lot about breeders in your area!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

this seems old but worth a shout maybe? http://www.chickenforum.com/f34/arizona-6630/
I see some AZ ppl here too.. fingers crossed for ya! http://www.chickenforum.com/f34/wheres-everyone-ill-start-861/
and... look what I found during a quick search! https://www.facebook.com/groups/432990926792444/ 
My kids love their silkies so much.. all 4 of them ages 4,6,12 and even my 18 yr old. I sure hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you guys so much for all the info and help. I'll let you guys know what we end up getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

We need pics!


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I will post pictures as soon as I get them. I found some one that lives about 4hr away. I may go there after the 4th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

So I take the day off of work to get the kids there silkies bantams and they had sold all of them:/ so we decided to go in to the feed store and see what they had. We bought assorted smooth leg bantams! Not sure what we have. I wasn't all that sold on them. But my kids fell in love with all of them so we had to get some! They love them and I guess that's all that really matters!  so if you guys can tell me what I have! That would be great because I have know idea! Lol
































Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

That black one looks like a cockerel !!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

aww how sweet! I have no idea what they are though. Do you know how old they are? Agree the black one looks like a lil roo.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The mahogany ones look like RIRs. You'll be up to your neck with ping pong eggs in a few months if so!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How is the little guy doing? Its obvious in the pic he's in distress. Either from the move or the heat.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol my son really wanted that black one. I thought it looked like a rooster! Are the bantam roosters loud? I love to hear them. There all right at 4 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I am sure it's from the heat! It's 104 to day. But they are all doing well. I try to keep them as cool as possible with lots of water and shade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, your son has good taste because he's adorable. Very glad to hear he's doing OK. 

Every one is different. They're like humans, each has its own sound. He could have a high pitched, you'd recognize that crow any where sound or one that is mellow. I'm going for the you'd recognize it any where crow, it would fit him.


----------



## brassybacks (Jan 14, 2015)

They all look like males


----------

